# howl for your new guest



## Silent Howl (May 31, 2012)

Hello, 
as you can probably see I'm call Silent Howl and for short Silow&#8230;

I'm an Halloween freak, I think about my next Halloween costume the day after..I'm not the kind to have funny disguise, more freaky and scary..always hand made..I frightened and made people cry (T-T) more then once..

I live in Québec, in a Cul-de-sac (dead end) and hope to have more children that come to my house this year, so I count on your experience to gather them in my spooky yard..

My mother confessed that she was a bad mother for letting me watch horror movies at a very young age. I remember alien at the age of 4.

Lets talk about something else..a few keywords to help you understand me..

1. Martial artist. 
2. I study to become a paramedic
3. I love to draw
4. supernatural  
5. werewolves are great...:jol:

I found the forum because of this http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=16464&highlight=singing+pumpkins

Thanks to Dionicia


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Welcome to the forum Silent Howl! You will love it here! Most people here are Halloween Freaks too, so you are in good company. I can't wait to see what you'll become.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Silent


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## craigfly06 (May 11, 2012)

Hey and welcome you will enjoy


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Welcome, Welcome, Welcome . . . Silent Hoooooooooowwwwwwlllllllll


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Hi Silow and welcome!!! It's always fun reading how people find this site. I myself was looking for a screaming mat and somehow landed here. I've never been sorry. The information is amazing and the people are even more so! Have a great time here!!!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome Silow!


----------



## Silent Howl (May 31, 2012)

thanks everyone  I think I'm going to be like a fish in a dish...O-o somehow it is not the good proverb..already love the forum



PrettyGhoul said:


> Hi Silow and welcome!!! It's always fun reading how people find this site. I myself was looking for a screaming mat and somehow landed here. I've never been sorry. The information is amazing and the people are even more so! Have a great time here!!!


good to know..I'm looking foward everything I'm gonna learn from everyone..


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome.


----------



## Duchess (Feb 27, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to Haunt Forum Silow!


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Welcome Aboard!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Welcome!!!!


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Hello and Welcome.


----------

